# New - 35 and TTC #2



## BoxenOxen

Hi! I've been reading about everyone's experiences since Thanksgiving and decided to join.
I am 35 and until last month my boyfriend and I had been not trying to conceive. I have problems with hormonal birth control so we just used condoms. On the 23rd of November, the condom broke. I really wasn't at a fertile time, but we still didn't know what the outcome would be. At first we were shocked, then we were happy. I even swear I felt pregnant! When AF came on 12/3 we were disappoint. So now we are on the TTC wagon.
I am a little apprehensive because I am now 35, and my daughter is 14, so I am just hoping things are still "working", so to speak.
I started prenatal vits and a basic ovulation calendar tracking. I pay attention to CM and CP but this is our first month really trying so I've left it at that for now.
The weird thing is, on the 14th (11th day of cycle) I had some light spotting that lasted a few hours. I never have mid-cycle bleeding. We did the BD on the 8th,10th, 11th and 14th. I wonder if it's my body telling me, hey, you wanna know when you ovulate, I'll tell you when you ovulate. Secretly, my hope is that I ovulated early and it was implantation bleeding.
At any rate, baby dust to everyone and I'm excited to go on your journey with you and have you all in mine!!


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

Welcome & good luck to you! :flower:


----------



## angel2010

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## v2007

:xmas3:

V xxx


----------



## BoxenOxen

Thank you all!:


----------



## Quackquack99

welcome :)


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## storm4mozza

Hi welcome to BnB and goodluck TTC :dust: x


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## BoxenOxen

Thanks again for all of the welcomes!!!
I believe I am now 3 DPO, now suffering the TWW!


----------

